# R.I.P.Trooper Marc Diab  8 March 2009



## Dog Walker

Canadian soldier killed by roadside bomb
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090308/afghanistan_canadian_090308/20090308?hub=TopStories
Updated Sun. Mar. 8 2009 4:21 PM ET
CTV.ca News Staff
A Canadian soldier has been killed and four injured when a roadside bomb exploded near their armoured vehicle while on patrol northeast of Kandahar city Sunday. 
Trooper Marc Diab from the Royal Canadian Dragoons has been identified as the slain solider. Diab, 22, was a member of the 3rd Battalion of the Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group. 
The injured soldiers were evacuated by helicopter to a medical facility at the Kandahar airfield and are all in stable condition, the military says. They will be transported soon to a U.S. military hospital in Germany. 
The incident occurred in the Shah Wali Kot district, a mountainous region known as a Taliban transit point, at about 1:15 p.m. Kandahar time. 
Diab is the 112th Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan. A Canadian diplomat and two Canadian aid workers have also been killed over the course of the insurgency. 
Brig.-Gen. Jonathan Vance, the commander of Canadian troops in Afghanistan, said the young soldier died in "pursuit of a noble goal." 
Developing story...


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

Canadian soldier killed by roadside bomb
Updated Sun. Mar. 8 2009 4:21 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

A Canadian soldier has been killed and four injured when a roadside bomb exploded near their armoured vehicle while on patrol northeast of Kandahar city Sunday. 

Trooper Marc Diab from the Royal Canadian Dragoons has been identified as the slain solider. Diab, 22, was a member of the 3rd Battalion of the Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group. 

The injured soldiers were evacuated by helicopter to a medical facility at the Kandahar airfield and are all in stable condition, the military says. They will be transported soon to a U.S. military hospital in Germany. 

The incident occurred in the Shah Wali Kot district, a mountainous region known as a Taliban transit point, at about 1:15 p.m. Kandahar time. 

Diab is the 112th Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan. A Canadian diplomat and two Canadian aid workers have also been killed over the course of the insurgency. 

Brig.-Gen. Jonathan Vance, the commander of Canadian troops in Afghanistan, said the young soldier died in "pursuit of a noble goal." 

Developing story... http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090308/afghanistan_canadian_090308/20090308?hub=TopStories


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

Damn.... 
RIP Trooper Marc Diab


----------



## Haggis

RIP, Dragoon.

At the going down of the sun and in the morning, we will remember him.


----------



## rampage800

RIP Trooper


----------



## tomahawk6

My condolences to the family of Trooper Diab and the RCD family.


----------



## Takeniteasy

RIP Trooper


----------



## Alex252

What a brutal way for March to start...RIP


----------



## a78jumper

Very sad news indeed. My thoughts and prayers to those that are hurting as a result of this latest tragedy. RIP.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

Canadian soldier killed by roadside bomb
Updated Sun. Mar. 8 2009 5:12 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

A Canadian soldier has been killed and four injured when a roadside bomb exploded near their armoured vehicle while on patrol northeast of Kandahar city Sunday.

Trooper Marc Diab from the Royal Canadian Dragoons has been identified as the slain soldier. Diab, 22, was a member of the 3rd Battalion of the Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group, based out of Petawawa, Ont. 

The injured soldiers were evacuated by helicopter to a medical facility at the Kandahar airfield and are all in stable condition, the military says. They will be moved shortly to a U.S. military hospital in Germany.

The incident occurred in the Shah Wali Kot district, a mountainous region known as a Taliban transit point, at about 1:15 p.m. Kandahar time. 

Prime Minister Stephen Harper offered his condolences to the family of Diab. In a statement, the prime minister said Diab paid the ultimate price for serving his country. 

He said Diab was an example of the "bravery and outstanding dedication" of the Canadian Forces 

Harper also wished the injured soldiers a quick recovery. 

Brig.-Gen. Jonathan Vance, the commander of Canadian troops in Afghanistan, said the young soldier died in "pursuit of a noble goal."

Vance said Diab was an "energetic, enthusiastic and dedicated soldier, who loved to joke around and make people laugh."

"His friends and comrades describe him as having a large heart for such a small guy. He would give you the world if he had it," he said. 

Vance said Diab was very family-orientated and was extremely close to his mother and girlfriend. 

"He was avid soccer player who loved sports and outdoor activities," Vance added. 

Diab is the 112th Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan. A Canadian diplomat and two Canadian aid workers have also been killed over the course of the insurgency.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090308/afghanistan_canadian_090308/20090308?hub=TopStories


----------



## military granny

R.I.P. Trooper 

My deepest condolences to the family and comrades left behind.


----------



## R933ex

RIP Trooper.    MAy the injured recover fully and quickly


----------



## barbieq

Hi people:

How would someone find out when Marc will be coming home?
My son is serving at the moment and was a friend of Marc's.
I would like to be on one of the bridges to pay my respects to Marc but have been having trouble finding a website that would tell when the motorcade will be coming along the Highway of Heros.
Does anyone have a website where they post that info ... must be some way to find out when to go and how to find a bridge to stand on.

THANKS ... Barbieq


----------



## armydude

RIP Trooper, condolences out to all the family and friends. Speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## Smirnoff123

Another roadside bombing.. 

Rest In Peace soldier.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Damn....  Condolences to those who knew and loved the fallen, and speedy recovery to the injured.

CF statement (CEFCOM NR 09.005, 8 Mar 09):


> OTTAWA – One Canadian Forces soldier was killed and four were injured when an improvised explosive device detonated near an armoured vehicle during a patrol in the Shah Wali Kot District. The incident occurred north-east from Kandahar City at around 1:15 p.m., Kandahar time, on 8 March, 2009.
> 
> The soldiers were conducting security operations in the area when the explosion occurred.
> 
> Killed in action was Trooper Marc Diab from The Royal Canadian Dragoons. Trooper Diab was serving as a member of the 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group.
> 
> The injured CF personnel were evacuated by helicopter to the Role 3 Multi-National Medical Facility at the Kandahar Airfield. All injured CF personnel are in stable condition and three of them will be evacuated to Landstulh Medical Facility shortly.
> 
> The names of the injured soldiers will not be released.
> 
> Our thoughts and prayers are with the family and friends of our fallen comrade during this very difficult time.
> 
> Members of Task Force Kandahar are committed to improving security and increasing development in Kandahar Province. Despite these cowardly attacks we are determined to continue working with our Afghan and international partners towards a better future for the people of Afghanistan.



Statements also posted by the Governor General, Prime Minister and Minister of National Defence.


----------



## Lil_T

Damn... 

RIP Trooper.   
Condolences to the family and a speedy recovery to the injured.

March is really sucking.


----------



## armyvern

barbieq said:
			
		

> Hi people:
> 
> How would someone find out when Marc will be coming home?
> My son is serving at the moment and was a friend of Marc's.
> I would like to be on one of the bridges to pay my respects to Marc but have been having trouble finding a website that would tell when the motorcade will be coming along the Highway of Heros.
> Does anyone have a website where they post that info ... must be some way to find out when to go and how to find a bridge to stand on.
> 
> THANKS ... Barbieq



Add this site ... the details and timings usually get posted here as we have a lot of site members who attend the repatriations and gather on the overpasses.

My condolances of the loss of yet another of our finest Canadians.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

*Fiddler's Green*

Halfway down the trail to Hell,
In a shady meadow green
Are the Souls of all dead troopers camped,
Near a good old-time canteen.
And this eternal resting place
Is known as Fiddlers' Green.

Marching past, straight through to Hell
The Infantry are seen.
Accompanied by the Engineers,
Artillery and Marines,
For none but the shades of Cavalrymen
Dismount at Fiddlers' Green.

Though some go curving down the trail
To seek a warmer scene.
No trooper ever gets to Hell
Ere he's emptied his canteen.
And so rides back to drink again
With friends at Fiddlers' Green.

And so when man and horse go down
Beneath a saber keen,
Or in a roaring charge of fierce melee
You stop a bullet clean,
And the hostiles come to get your scalp,
Just empty your canteen,
And put your pistol to your head
And go to Fiddlers' Green.


RIP Tpr Diab


----------



## Mike Baker

RIP Trooper


----------



## BernDawg

Stand easy Trooper, Stand easy.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Another sad lose....RIP soldier


----------



## YYC Retired

Sadly, again..... A nation weeps


----------



## Amy.Taylor

RIP Trooper Marc Diab
 my sympathy to the family


----------



## fire_guy686

Rest Easy Trooper Diab.   

Thoughts and Prayers to his family. 

Speedy recovery to the injured as well.


----------



## 1feral1

Sorry to hear of more bad news.

My thoughts are with his Mates in theatre, and those he knew back in Canada.

OWDU


----------



## kwon

RIP Trooper Diab


----------



## manhole

our condolences to the family and friends  of Tpr Diab.   A speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## OldSolduer

RIP Trooper Diab.   
You have done your duty, now we WILL do ours. You shall not be forgotten.

Our condolences to the family of Trooper Diab. We know only too well, as other families do, what you are going through.

Our best wishes for a speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## mariomike

From Toronto Emergency Services:

The remains of our fallen is anticipated to arrive at 8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, on Wednesday, 11 March, 2009 at 14h00.  The cortege will  repatriate the remains of Trooper Diab will arrive at the Toronto boundary at approximately 15h45 - 16h15.  

THIS DATE AND TIME ARE NOW CONFIRMED.  

UPDATED 10 Mar 09:

Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When:   Thursday, March 12, 2009 at 2:00 p.m.


[EDIT to update timings of arrival in Trenton.]


----------



## MayhemInc

Good day to you all.

The sad news of this tragedy is far reaching, Trooper Marc Diab was a well liked and respected member of the offroading community here in Ontario as well, and we will all miss him greatly.
He was a member of an ontario-based online community called Jeepkings.ca and we all wish to pay our respects once he comes home, however we are not very knowledgeable in how.  If anyone would be willing to guide us on appropriate protocols and behavior it would be greatly appreciated.  There is quite a large contingent in our community who would like to participate and have considered tailing the procession down the highway to escort our Hero home.

I will be following this thread closely but if anyone wishes to reach me pls doso by emailing mayhemoffroad@hotmail.com

Condolences from our community here: http://www.jeepkings.ca/forums/showthread.php?t=88274

Fallen Hero run info here:   http://www.jeepkings.ca/forums/showthread.php?t=88315


Cheers, and be well to all.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

Canadian soldier always dreamed of military career
Updated Mon. Mar. 9 2009 12:22 PM ET

The Canadian Press

TORONTO -- The latest Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan began dreaming of a career in the military when he was just a child, his mother said Monday. 

Marc Diab, 22, was killed Sunday in a roadside bomb attack that wounded four other Canadian soldiers. He was the 112th Canadian soldier to die as part of the Afghan mission since 2002 and the fourth in less than a week. 

His mother, Jihan Diab, said from her Mississauga, Ont., home that her son was proud to be in the military and was fulfilling a dream. 

"Marc called himself a soldier since he was probably eight, or before that," she said. 

"What a hero he is. He was never scared, he wanted peace for every single part of the world." 

Diab, whose family emigrated to Canada from war-torn Lebanon in 2000, wanted to continue his military career after his current five-year stint was up in 2011. 

"He had plans to study and do something else within the military, I don't know what it was," his mother said. "He told me, 'mom it's good, I won't be in danger so much."' 

Diab also planned to settle down with his long-time girlfriend, Mary Barakat, after she finished university, his mother added. 

"He was planning to buy an apartment and to invest in this and that and to build a family." 

The attack that killed Diab, a member of the Royal Canadian Dragoons based in Petawawa, Ont., happened in the southern portion of Shah Wali Kot district, a mountainous region and well known transit point for Taliban fighters entering the province. 

Just last week three other soldiers -- Warrant Officer Dennis Raymond Brown, Cpl. Dany Olivier Fortin and Cpl. Kenneth Chad O'Quinn -- were killed in a roadside bombing in Arghandab, northwest of Kandahar city. 

In Afghanistan, Brig.-Gen. Jonathan Vance said Diab died in "pursuit of a noble goal" -- the desire to transform an "unstable and impoverished country into a secure and self-sufficient nation." 

Prime Minister Stephen Harper said Diab "paid the ultimate price" for his country, and his life and death serves as an example of the bravery of Canadian soldiers on this mission. 

Diab loved children and was the leader of the yearly church camp for kids, his mother added. 

"He wanted more kids to attend this year ... he was preparing for it even from there (Afghanistan)." 

The four other soldiers wounded Sunday are reported in stable condition and three of them were to be evacuated to a U.S. Army hospital in Landstuhl, Germany for further care.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090309/soldier_returning_090309/20090309?hub=TopStories


Our fallen hero is on his way home.   

RIP Trooper Diab


----------



## Loachman

I was "overhead" (by remote control) the site about thirty minutes after the strike and remained there for a couple of hours providing overwatch for those responding, until out of fuel. Not a pleasant task at all. We had the ramp ceremony this evening. I saw Strike and Recce by Death there, and Midnight Rambler was as well, plus many others that I know but not on here.

My condolences to c/s 6, the RCD, and Marc's family and friends.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Media Advisory
Our Fallen Soldier Returns Home
LFCA MA 09-02 - March 10, 2009

OTTAWA – Our fallen soldier, Trooper Marc Diab from The Royal Canadian Dragoons based at CFB Petawawa, will return home to Canada on Thursday, March 12, 2009.

Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When:   Thursday, March 12, 2009 at 2:00 p.m.

What:    At the wishes of the families, media will be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency The Governor General of Canada, The Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Chief of Defence Staff, General Walt Natynczyk and other dignitaries. 

Trooper Diab was killed and four other Canadian soldiers were injured when an improvised explosive device detonated near an armoured vehicle during a patrol in the Shah Wali Kot District. The incident occurred north-east of Kandahar City at around 1:15 p.m., Kandahar time, on 8 March, 2009.

-30-

Note to Editors/News Directors:

Interested media may contact Captain Mark Peebles, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, who can be reached at 613-392-2811, ext. 2041, or at: peebles.m@forces.gc.ca

For general queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at 1-866-377-0811, or on weekends at 613-792-2973. For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186


----------



## Nfld Sapper

mariomike said:
			
		

> From Toronto Emergency Services:
> 
> The remains of our fallen is anticipated to arrive at 8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, on Wednesday, 11 March, 2009 at 14h00.  The cortege will  repatriate the remains of Trooper Diab will arrive at the Toronto boundary at approximately 15h45 - 16h15.
> 
> THIS DATE AND TIME ARE NOW CONFIRMED.



Your dates are wrong please check the Media Advisory issued by National Defence.


----------



## mariomike

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Your dates are wrong please check the Media Advisory issued by National Defence.



I did. You are right and what I posted is wrong.
I am so sorry! That's what they sent us! 
Moderator - please delete my earlier post. My apoligies.


----------



## mariomike

I attended the Coroner's Office today for Trooper Diab. Two Dragoons ( a Sergeant in desert uniform and a W.O. in dress uniform ) came out and shook our hands.


----------



## OldSolduer

I've been on that trip down the Highway. Tpr Diab and Mike were the same age. I felt this one...hard.  

RIP Tpr Diab.


----------



## leroi

A very moving editorial; I suspect the writer refers to Trooper Diab but her words are relevant to all who've made this journey 

'Stand Down, Soldier. Your Job is Done. You Can Go Home'     

http://www.intelligencer.ca/PrintArticle.aspx?e=1473965

Updated 10 hours ago 
Editorial: Patricia Calder
Belleville Intelligencer (Shared in Accordance with the _Fair Dealing_ Provision of the _Copyright Act_)


There is a banner someone brings to the fence of Canadian Forces Base Trenton whenever there is a repatriation of a soldier killed in Afghanistan. It reads: "Stand down, soldier. Your job is done. You can go home." 

People line up along the fence surrounding CFB Trenton waiting for the aircraft from Afghanistan to touch down, open its cargo door, and offer up its burden. Some of the onlookers are civilians, some are retired service men and women, some are on leave from active service and dress in uniform for the occasion. Some of them even bring young children. 

There's a large contingent of bikers, the Blue Knights, wearing distinctive blue vests. One couple is visiting from Nova Scotia. Another man has just come home from Europe. The gathering spreads farther along the fence as each carload stakes out its waiting spot, like a parade crowd without the fun. 

Soon the CC-150 Polaris transport plane comes into view. A hush falls over the people standing at the fence. The aircraft circles into position near the hanger where a family stands in the wind and cold to receive their loved one. 

The silhouettes, especially the shoulders, speak of their exquisite pain. They might never again see the body in the casket, but in their mind's eye, they can picture that beloved form touched so often in the past. 

Their eyes are transfixed on the wooden box that is now being hoisted onto strong shoulders and carried toward the hearse in measured steps. 

How can this moment be happening? It is surreal with its grey skies, charcoal jet, grey terminal, and cement tarmac. The only colour is the Canadian flag draped in its sombre duty like a blanket over the fallen comrade. It seems to speak the words from the banner: "Stand down, soldier. Your job is done. You can go home." 

After a 20-minute repatriation service the casket is loaded into a black hearse. The family members get in a limousine. Slowly the convoy exits the gates of 8 Wing-Canadian Forces Base Trenton. 

Those bikers, a club of retired soldiers, have formed an honour guard and salute as their fallen comrade passes between them. The line of on-lookers has moved from the fence to the side of Highway 2 and they too salute, not in soldierly fashion, but with their hearts. 

The black vehicles are escorted front and back by two police cars as they drive onto the celebrated Highway of Heroes. A signal is sent to a police car waiting on the ramp of the next overpass along the way to Toronto: "Cortege en route. ETA 15 minutes." 

Each officer on duty on an overpass receives the message in turn as the cars process along the route. Then the police radio the message to the fire fighters and ambulance workers in kiss-and-go parking lots who have been anticipating the final good-bye. 

The service vehicles start their engines and move into position. Each fire truck and ambulance rides to the top of its respective overpass. 

The police car drives down the ramp to block traffic from entering Highway 401. The cortege will be permitted to drive solo all the way. The crowd on the overpass is watching for that space of several minutes when there is no traffic in the westbound lanes. Then a whisper is telegraphed from one person to another: "They're coming. They're coming." By this time not one space is left unoccupied along the railing. 

I stand by the sign that welcomes drivers to Brighton. I want to be as near as possible to the cortege. My student will be passing by. His sister, also a former student at my school, will be sitting in the limo with her Mom and Dad behind the dark glass. 

The last time I saw these siblings they were sitting innocently in a classroom. 

On one side of me stands a young man with a camera ready to take pictures to show his little boy. On the other side is a member of the Legion, a retired Sergeant-major dressed in khaki. He is the first to sight the cortege and barks instinctively, "Heads up!" to everyone on the overpass. 

I am frozen in place, steeling myself against an onslaught of emotion, tears burning behind my glasses. The Sergeantmajor snaps a salute and, even though he is a complete stranger, I feel supported by his experience and professionalism. 

Behind me the people who have come to the overpass for just this moment wave their flags. The dark glass of the limo opens and a long arm in a black coat ending in a black glove answers in silent acknowledgment. 

In less than a moment the cortege is gone. The Sergeant-major offers his arm to assist my climb up the embankment and we talk about the weather. 

Only now do I notice how many young people have also been standing vigils at the overpass. They look to me like students skipping school. 

Who are all these other people? Does each of them have a connection as I do to the fallen soldier? Some of them are relaying messages by cellphone to other overpasses down the line. Are all the on-lookers on all the overpasses along the Highway of Heroes connected, like a web that stretches from Trenton to Toronto cradling the casket of the fallen at its centre? 

What a strange experience our presence creates. A unique made-in-Canada ad-hoc ritual that leaves participants feeling richer, and sadder, and more connected for having spent this one moment in the wind. 


Copyright © 2009 Belleville Intelligencer


----------



## wildman0101

rest in peace trooper diab  
canada will remember you  
condolences to family,,,comrades,,, and friends...  :yellow:
                  scoty b


----------



## gun runner

Rest well Trooper, job well done.   Ubique


----------



## firm_believer

RIP, Trooper Diab.


----------



## hdiab

Hi,
My name is Hani Diab, the father of Trooper Marc Diab. 
First of all I like to thank everyone who supported us during the hard times, we really appreciate it. I would like also to express our support to the Canadian Forces in general and the ones serving in Afghanistan in particular. We stand by you and pray for your safe return.
Second, I would like to share with you the website that we created for Marc. 
If you have a moment please visit www.marcdiab.org and sign the guestbook.
Thank you all
God Bless


----------



## The Bread Guy

We mourn with you, Mr. Diab - thank you for sharing the link.


----------



## Loachman

Thank-you, Sir, for everything that you and your family have contributed, and for posting here.

You are in good company in this place.

If we can be of any help at all, please let us know.


----------



## Mike Baker

Loachman said:
			
		

> Thank-you, Sir, for everything that you and your family have contributed, and for posting here.
> 
> You are in good company in this place.
> 
> If we can be of any help at all, please let us know.


Loachman summed it up pretty well for me.

Thank you, Mr. Diab. You're son will forever be in our minds, as well as the family and friends he left behind.


FH


----------



## gunshy

Thank you Mr. Diab, God Bless you and your family.


----------



## vonGarvin

Mr. Diab
What a wonderful site you have put up in memory of your son.  I was in the battlegroup with him, but I'm sad to say I didn't know him personally.  I thank you for the opportunity to visit the site you created, as well as to see more of your son through your memories.


----------



## mariomike

Thank you for sharing your memories of Trooper Diab.


----------



## believer

I am a proud Canadian, a father who lost his only son on March 8 2009 when  I received the sad news that my Hero son Trooper Marc diab has been killed by a  road side bomb.I could not believe it, he was in the army for 3 years , and it was only 3 weeks to come home and get engaged to his girlfriend suddenly all plans changed ...I wonder with our army and the high Tec we cant still detect those bombs although our Army has all kind of sophisticated equipments to find those Bombs. If for a reason you don't know Marc please visit his website www.marcdiab.com, which me and his mother and in his memory to keep his life alive we created it by a professional, he has lots of pictures since he was young and in the army too.
God bless our troops overseas in Afghanistan and all around the world and bless our peaceful country Canada.  



MOD Edit:  To remove colouring of the text - members reported difficulty reading the original red text.


----------



## Occam

You've set up an amazing tribute to your son, and have every right to be proud of him.  Thank you for sharing a glimpse into his life.

I hope you find strength in your memories of Marc.  He will not be forgotten.


----------



## gillbates

Thank you for sharing this, sir. I'm sure your son will not be forgotten.

If you haven't seen it yet, here's the link to the tribute thread for Tpr Diab.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/84521.0


----------



## Raye

What a wonderful & loving tribute to your son.  I'm very sorry for your loss.




Raye


----------



## The Bread Guy

Thank you for sharing your loving tribute to your son, and thank you for your family's sacrifice.


----------



## Infanteer

Phenomenal tribute to your son.  I see everything that is good about our country on that site and thank you for your sacrifice.


----------



## a78jumper

Even though retired from the mlitary since before the war, I have witnessed the departure of five of our finest young men from Afghanistan for the long trip home. I think about the rest....often. What might have been, those they loved and what they wanted to do with life. Your son was a true hero, something many in this country who have never served will never understand. Thank you for sharing this with us and God Bless.


----------



## vonGarvin

Mr. Diab
I was in the BG with Marc; however, I didn't know him.  With over 1200 members, it wasn't uncommon to see people at the end of the tour, people you knew from years before, and only then finding out that they were over there with you.
Soon after you posted your memorial site, I visited it, back in May I believe.  I have it saved as one of my favourites in my browser, and every once in a while, I visit it.  It is a classy site, very well done, and it is quite the honour for your son.  Thank you for having it created.


----------



## tomahawk6

Beautiful tribute Mr. Diab. Marc served Canada with honor.


----------



## Grey

I too was on TF 3-08 with Marc. I didn't personally know him either, but from those who did know him I've only heard great things. Very nice tribute site, Mr. Diab. Cheers.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

http://www.mississauga.com/news/article/404919--park-named-for-fallen-soldier

Jan 14, 2010 

 Park named for fallen soldier

A park just behind St. Joseph Secondary School will be named for Marc Diab, the Mississauga soldier who was killed by a roadside bomb while serving in Afghanistan last March 8.
City councillors unanimously supported the recommendation at a general committee meeting yesterday.

The park, now known as Whitehorn Park, is located on Whitehorn Ave. just east of St. Joseph Secondary School, where Diab attended classes after his family arrived in Canada from Lebanon in 2000.
The Diab family lived in the neighbourhood for most of his youth.
"Marc leaves a lasting legacy to his community and the nation with his strong leadership and involvement with youth," Commissioner of Community Services Paul Mitcham said in a report to councillors.

Last March 17, hundreds of mourners, including representatives from Peel Regional Police, Toronto Police, the RCMP and the Canadian military, packed Our Lady of Lebanon Church in Toronto to give their final salute to the fallen soldier.
Diab's family, including his father, Hani, and mother, Jihan, followed the flag-draped casket into the church.
"Marc was a very talented person," Father Emmanuel Nakhle told mourners. "He was creative and participated in youth activities in the parish," the priest said, adding Diab ran several summer church groups for youths. "He was an example of faith and dedication to the church and to our community. He was just a comforting and caring person."

The plaque bearing the new name of the park, Trooper Marc Diab Park, will be unveiled at the March 10 City council meeting. Diab's family has been invited to attend.
jstewart@mississauga.net


----------



## vonGarvin

This is awesome.  I'll have to stop there next time I head to Upper Canada.


----------



## mariomike

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Jan 14, 2010
> Park named for fallen soldier



Thank you for that information, Bruce. I'm not familiar with that park, but I am looking forward to visiting it in the near future.


----------



## Joani

Furthermore, Trooper Diab's parents have opened the first Lebanese restaurant in Petawawa in his memory.

I haven't tried it yet, but I heard it was very popular on Saturday when I was up there.


----------



## vonGarvin

Joani said:
			
		

> Furthermore, Trooper Diab's parents have opened the first Lebanese restaurant in Petawawa in his memory.
> 
> *I haven't tried it yet, but I heard it was very popular on Saturday when I was up there.*


I tried it today.  FANTASTIC food.  The restaurant is not very big, but it's well done, and the food is awesome.  Actually, that's a bit of an understatement: it was fantastic.  Anyway, the restaurant is across from Yogi's, just east of McDonald's.  Stop by and enjoy the food.  

Edit to add: Look for this sign.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Link to Army News' story on the new restaurant's grand opening here.


----------



## armyvern

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Link to Army News' story on the new restaurant's grand opening here.



Speaking of openings ...

I've eaten at Madameeks quite often. I try to get in for a meal every weekend that I get back to Pet. 9erD and I were speaking with Hani a couple weeks ago and he mentionned that they were seriously considering opening up right here in K-Town next. Oh yay for me if it happens!! Mmmmmmmm; good food.


----------



## vonGarvin

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> 9erD and I were speaking with Hani a couple weeks ago and he mentionned that *they were seriously considering opening up right here in K-Town next*. Oh yay for me if it happens!! Mmmmmmmm; good food.


That would be totally awesome.  A night at the KBC, followed up by a a trip to Madameek's in K-Town!


----------



## armyvern

Technoviking said:
			
		

> That would be totally awesome.  A night at the KBC, followed up by a a trip to Madameek's in K-Town!



I'd be fat, drunk and happy!!  ;D


----------



## Journeyman

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'd be fat, drunk and happy!!  ;D


I guess that would make me.....ditto-ER


----------



## armyvern

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I guess that would make me.....ditto-ER



Drop the "ER" forthwith. I'll wrassle you for the top honours.  8)


----------



## observor 69

Link to photo of opening Madameek restaurant in Pet:

http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/Petawawa/EN/InformationandFAQ/Newspapers/PetPost/Documents/12August2010.pdf


----------



## The Bread Guy

Intriguing + eerie, from brantnews.com ....


> .... Diab had a premonition about his death. Before leaving for Afghanistan, he made a secret film to be played at his funeral to comfort his family and friends.
> 
> The fallout from Diab's death is the story behind If I Should Fall, a documentary set to screen at the second annual Brantford International Film Festival, running Nov. 3 to Nov. 5 at locations in downtown Brantford.
> 
> Featuring interviews with Diab's family, his girlfriend, Mary Barakat, and soldiers who were with him on the battlefield, the film is meant to honour the 157 Canadian soldiers who have died in Afghanistan.
> 
> “The only way to honour 157 lives is to take the life of one individual and tell it completely from the beginning to end,” said Paul Culliton, the film's producer. “The film takes you to the heart of loss. If you've ever wondered what it was like to have someone from the military come to your door and tell you your son has died…his mother and his family tell us about that horrible day and they don't hold anything back.” ....


More on the film festival here, and on the documentary here.


----------



## Journeyman

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> .....and on the documentary here.


Thanks for the link. 
If the trailer is any indication, I suspect I'll wait for the DVD and watch it at home.   :'(


----------



## vonGarvin

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link.
> If the trailer is any indication, I suspect I'll wait for the DVD and watch it at home.   :'(


Agreed.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

http://globalnews.ca/news/1044444/fallen-soldiers-family-thanks-petawawa-for-supporting-his-dream/

Marc Diab had always wanted to open a shawarma restaurant, but he never got to fulfill his dream.
He was killed in March 2009  while fighting with the Canadian Forces in Afghanistan, as a member of the Royal Canadian Dragoons regiment. He was 22 years old at the time
His parents wanted to make sure that dream didn’t just fade away.

Shortly after his death his father Hani and mother Jihan Diab moved to Petawawa and opened Madameek Restaurant, not far from CFB Petawawa.
Since that time the community and soldier from the base have embraced the restaurant and the Diab family, who immigrated to Canada from Lebanon in 2000.
As Christmas got closer, the Diabs wanted to thank the community and the troops for their support and helping them keep their son’s memory alive.

On Friday, the Diabs opened their restaurant door to hand out 500 shawarma, free of charge. Hardly a cheap endeavour — each one normally costs $7 — but it was something they felt important to do. Suppliers pitched in by donating pop and desserts, while employees gave their time for free.
“We wanted to give something back to the community, to show our appreciation,” Jihan Diab told Global News.

“We want to do this just to let everybody know that the fallen soldiers never die,” Hani Diab said. “These are heroes.”
The gesture did not go unnoticed.
“We have Remembrance Day… But, it’s just nice to come in here,” said Cpl. Katelyn Nykorak. “They have so much from the culture and they’re remembering him all the time.”

The restaurant also serves as a memorial to Marc, with his photo on the wall and his story on the restaurant’s website
“Every time I come in here, it feels honourable,” Cpl. Nykorak said.
That’s exactly how the Diabs believe their son would want it to be.
“I can see his smile from ear to ear,” Jihan Diab said. “I’m sure we were inspired by him to do this.”

The Diab’s appear to be succeeding in fulfilling their son’s dream: They recently opened up a second shop in nearby Pembroke.


----------



## vonGarvin

Every time I'm in petawawa, I stop in there. Amazing food!


----------

